# Analizador de semiconductores



## d0rad0 (Dic 7, 2011)

Debido a las solicitudes que he tenido en el foro del Maestro Ejtagle, acerca de un analizador de semiconductores que me construi, paso a describir como construirlo.

Empiezo comentando que he construido 2, uno se publico en una conocida revista de electronica (basado en el PIC16F876), y el otro esta diseñado por unos compañeros creo que alemanes(basado en el ATmega8).

Los dos funcionan mas o menos similares, solo que este ultimo mide tambien resistencias y condensadores (mal pero los mide), y dice que mide triacs, tiristores y no se que mas, a mi la verdad tampoco me ha funcionado, solo he medido bien transistores, diodos, dobles diodos, fets, mosfets, etc....

y todo esto no es poco.... a mi me ha sacado de mas de un apuro para saber patillajes y comprobar el buen estado de semiconducores.

Adjunto tambien el PDF listo para imprimir y planchar, ya limpie el PCB y escale, no estaria de mas de todas maneras que comprobemos que todo esta bien, pues hace tiempo y no recuerdo bien si estaba todo perfecto.

Cualquier duda por aqui ando....



Si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo al mismo proyecto pero en vez de en la lengua de shakespeare, en la lengua de Voltaire, aqui lo adjunto, el PCB varia y que conste que yo no lo he comprobado, yo monte directamente le otro.


----------



## rash (Dic 7, 2011)

*muchas gracias por el aporte*....
yo tengo montado el del foro de alemania y la verdad es que lo utilizo muchísimo.... es un aparatito muy útil... ya no puedo pasar sin él... además alimentado con una pila es muuy cómodo..
el que monté comprueba tiristores y demás SCR... aunque es verdad que algunos modelos no los reconoce bien....
Ver el archivo adjunto 56169

Ver el archivo adjunto 56280



animo a los compañeros del foro a que lo monten....

saludos


----------



## d0rad0 (Dic 7, 2011)

Si alguien quiere el aleman, adjunto datos para us montaje.

Revisad la Placa en el PDF, que creo que esta al reves, no obstante esta el BRD para el eagle.

El firmware a mi me da algun problemilla en el reinicio del LCD, pero con un reset rapido funciona, tendre que revisar si encuentro un firmware mejor, pero los ATMEGA me dan tantos problemas para programarlos....


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 7, 2011)

:cabezon: Me matan esas pinzitas de colores, por aca no se ven ni en las curvas


----------



## d0rad0 (Dic 7, 2011)

La verdad es que estan bien bien chulas, yo voy a tener que empezar a buscarlas, pues las patas de algunos semiconductores con el cocodrilo me cuesta trabajo pillaralas.


----------



## rash (Dic 8, 2011)

adjunto  el compilado que yo cargué y no ma ha dado ningún problema...

también incluyo para los que utilicen el ponyprog 2000  la configuración correcta de los fuses del atemega 8:


saludos

rash


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola tengo un problema con el analizador, pues este solo reconoce los transistores y fets pero no los diodos  pues ya revise todo y aun nada ademas los transistores dan un valor correcto de Hfe en un sentido en el otro ya no, pues muestra Hfe=0  , si alguien tiene idea de por que puede ser esto so lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## d0rad0 (Mar 7, 2012)

1º cual has montado?????

Si es el que yo puse solo reconoce los diodos entre las patillas 1 y 3, para los diodos el 2 como si no existiera.

El tema del HFE, ya sabes revisa soldaduras, conexiones, etc... a mi me funciona perfecto.


----------



## powerful (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola foreros!!!, estoy en la línea de potencia y compro T Darlington de potencia con encapsulado TO-3, el conocido tipo chapa, debido a la piratería que nos desborda quisiera saber si tienen un circuito simple, portable donde uno pueda comprobar la potencia del tran. comprado.
Lo que hago es llevar al "negocio" mi batería de 12V/7Ah y le jalo por el colector un porcentaje de la corriente máxima, manipulando la i de base hasta alcanzar 75ºc en el case,...con un cálculo de potencia =Ic X Vce tengo un indicativo del comportamiento del trans .Todo esto lo hago sin el disipador que nos recomienda el datasheet ,solamente con el encapsulado metálico ,TO-3, mis mediciones son para fracciones de la potencia nominal pero me es un indicativo del comportaminto del trans.,...¿Después de este rollo tienen un harware que me pueda servir para descartar los trans falsos,les agradecería?


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 7, 2012)

Monte el la revista elektor pero no daban los diodos ni entre las patas 1 y 3 y después arme el que pusiste pero me dan el mismo resultado  aun sigo sin encontrar la falla , ambos estan en pcb.


----------



## d0rad0 (Mar 8, 2012)

Pues ya te digo que a mi si me funciona, luego seguro que tienes algun problema en algun componente o la PCB.


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahora revisando todo encontre algo un poco raro en el la programación del PIC, pues parace que se bloquea o algo así y después tengo que grabar otra vez el programa ademas no puedo ver el código que puse antes y aparece   "code protect".


----------



## d0rad0 (Mar 8, 2012)

El code protect lo pone porque tiene los fueses programados como protegido, simplemente es para que no se pueda leer el pic, se lo puedes quitar si quieres que no afecta al funcionamiento.


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 8, 2012)

Pero por que se bloquea y luego tengo que volver a grabarlo, es como se producibera un bug y no sale de ahi ni apagando la fuente??
y la ultima pregunta para descartar todo use el HCF4052 esto esta bien?


----------



## d0rad0 (Mar 8, 2012)

A mi me ha pasado alguna vez, que se bloquea y efectivamente hay que volver a grabarlo... pero no de continuo, solo alguna vez y la verdad no se poruqe pense que el pic podria estar mal, pero ahora que dices que tambien te pasa a ti..... ya me da que pensar.

Pero bueno ya te digo que yo lo usaba (ahora no tengo tiempo para la electronica, a Dios gracias con la que esta cayendo) y me paso 2 o 3 veces en 3 meses.


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 8, 2012)

Pues mirando la revista Elektor ahí dice que el PIC debe de ser el 16F876 no el 16F876A no se si ahi le falta algo mas para el 876A y el integrado solo HC, pues yo no encontre el sin la A y el integrado es el que te dije tal vez por ahí va la cosa.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 26, 2012)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Pues mirando la revista Elektor ahí dice que el PIC debe de ser el 16F876 no el 16F876A no se si ahi le falta algo mas para el 876A y el integrado solo HC, pues yo no encontre el sin la A y el integrado es el que te dije tal vez por ahí va la cosa.



Si te fijas en el archivo readme (leeme) que acompaña al PDF, veras que dice lo siguiente:

*Processor PIC16F876-20/SP or PIC16F876A-20/SP *
file:SCA2005-V10E.HEX

osea que funciona en ambos PIC, con A o sin ella.


----------



## Rigeliano (Mar 26, 2012)

Lo extraño es que ya no se bloquea lo grabe de nuevo pero esta vez en un JDM ya no con el PickClone y parece funcionar bien, pero sigue sin medir diodos, un problema menos


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo tambien lo grabe con el JDM. El Pickit2 clone da muchos problemas, para mi no es nada confiable ese grabador, a no ser que se utilice el original.


----------



## kilermenjose (Jul 15, 2013)

Buenas. Para no abrir otro tema. Publico por aqui:
Recientemente encontre varios Atmega8 y decidi realizar este tester de semiconductores. Por los apuros y el afan programe dos Atmega´s usando esta guia. Pero no tuve en cuenta los fuses, ni el tema de grabar por promera vez sin cristales (tengo entendido que falla, y yo programe usando un cristal de 4mz)

Ahora si uso esos atmegas en el probador funcionaran como es? o tendria que programarlos de nuevo?
PD: es mi primera vez trabajando con Atmegas

Saludos!


----------



## pepin2 (Dic 21, 2013)

d0rad0 dijo:


> Debido a las solicitudes que he tenido en el foro del Maestro Ejtagle, acerca de un analizador de semiconductores que me construi, paso a describir como construirlo.
> 
> Empiezo comentando que he construido 2, uno se publico en una conocida revista de electronica (basado en el PIC16F876), y el otro esta diseñado por unos compañeros creo que alemanes(basado en el ATmega8).
> 
> ...




Sigo este hilo y espero no meter la pata.
resulta que he montado los dos analizadores que comentas y en los dos los mismos resultados: pantalla se queda en " cal remove the jumper" y de ahi no sale. He comprobado las placas infinidad de veces y creo que estan correctas. Tambien decir que he probado con 16f876 y 16f876a, con los mismos resultados. Ya no se que mas hacer puesto que he usado todos los archivos que se comentan en el foro y nada.
Espero sugerencias para solucionar el tema.
Agradecido de antemano, y muchisimas gracias a todo este foro .


----------



## edgard22 (Dic 21, 2013)

Yo armé el determinator 4001 con el soft de elektor y funciona bien. Se debe respetar, tal como dice el artículo, los 74hc4052, no sirven los comunes, no usar hcf4052, también es la versión común. Ni siquiera me sirvió la versión smd del 74hc4052 que usé con adaptador, me daba errores, se calibraba mal, medía cosas diferentes en un sentido y otro, los cortos no los marcaba en cero. Lo que sí me sirvió fue el bu4052 pero montando dos en paralelo y lo usé para sustituir uno solo de los tres que lleva (conseguí sólo dos 74hc4052).


----------



## pepin2 (Dic 21, 2013)

He usado el 74hc4052n, no se si tendra que ver porque la verdad , lo he intentado todo y no me da resultado. El soft tambien he usado llas dos versiones sin ningun resultado...


----------



## edgard22 (Dic 21, 2013)

Si tenés todo correcto, me suena a que no seguiste los pasos de calibrado, hacé esto:
Con el aparato apagado, coloca el puente "jumper", uní los tres terminales de prueba (hacé un corto entre ellos), encendés el probador, te aparece el dichoso diálogo " cal remove the jumper", acto seguido retirás el puente "jumper", al hacerlo, deben aparecer tres valores consecutivos que corresponden a la resistencia interna de los terminales. Si no cortocircuitas los terminales para calibrar no sale de ahí. Listo, está calibrado.

El 74hc4052n es el que tengo yo, está perfecto, es el que lleva.



No sé si alguien ha notado que internamente, el archivo de elektor menciona componentes no soportados en esta versión, como son los scr, ujt, triacs y optoacopladores con su correspondiente adaptador. Como no entiendo el lenguaje ensamblador, no sé si las funciones están presentes pero deshabilitadas o sólo para futuras implementaciones (sin terminar).


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 21, 2013)

Como calibrarlo.


----------



## pepin2 (Dic 22, 2013)

Al ver el video de Gerson strauss, me doy cuenta que mi pcb no es la misma, yo tengo montada la que aparece al principio del hilo, es decir, la que propone el compañero dorado. Tambien he intentado hacer la calibracion como se menciona en el video, pero como no avanza de la pantalla cal remove jumper, no puedo hacerlo.
Gerson, si pudieras proporcionarme un link para obtener la pcb que has montado, te lo agradeceria, por que ya no se que hacer para echar a andar este bonito aparato.
Muchisimas gracias a todos.



Gerson, acabo de encontrar la pcb. Gracias de todas formas.
un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2013)

El artículo completo de Elektor (Año 2005)


----------



## pepin2 (Dic 22, 2013)

Agradecido por los archivos Fogonazo, no obstante, ya contaba con ellos.Aun asi, el fichero hex que contiene el rar da error en la linea 1025, textualmente dice " direccion invalida para el dispositivo seleccionado, desea continuar y truncar los datos? "
  Creo que voy a poner todos los integrados y pic nuevos a ver que pasa.
Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 22, 2013)

pepin2 dijo:


> Al ver el video de Gerson strauss, me doy cuenta que mi pcb no es la misma, yo tengo montada la que aparece al principio del hilo, es decir, la que propone el compañero dorado. Tambien he intentado hacer la calibracion como se menciona en el video, pero como no avanza de la pantalla cal remove jumper, no puedo hacerlo.
> Gerson, si pudieras proporcionarme un link para obtener la pcb que has montado, te lo agradeceria, por que ya no se que hacer para echar a andar este bonito aparato.
> Muchisimas gracias a todos.
> 
> ...



Ok!!. Aqui lo dejo por si alguien mas le interesa.

ANALIZADOR DE SEMICONDUCTORES ELEKTOR


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 22, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El artículo completo de Elektor (Año 2005)



No es ilegal subir ese tipo de archivos, ya que van en contra de los derechos de autor
Descarga gratis del software, solo tienen que crearse una cuenta

PD: Web siete original aqui esta la  información de primera mano de hecho que existe cobros por que es trabajo de ellos


----------

